# 97 musculoskeletal exam bullets



## Cottrell (Apr 11, 2008)

When using the 97 musculoskeletal exam I am curious as to how many bullets the auditors out there would give the following documentation scenarios:

Speaking of the right knee "he has medial joint line tenderness. With stressing the medial collateral ligament,he does have discomfort and guarding, althought there is a good end point. He does not have tenderness over the proximal or distal attachment of the MCL. There is no lateral joint line tenderness."

Right knee has a benign exam, unrestricted motion, hip has a pain free range of motion.

Thanks in advance

Wendy


----------



## janice.moore (Apr 18, 2008)

*97 Musculoskeletal Exam*

Wendy,
I have had to go back to the orthopod to ask for clarification.  Using the information given, I would give credit for palpation (joint line tenderness), strength/tone (stressing the medial collateral ligament), ROM (unrestricted motion).  Three total.


----------

